# What can you do?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

What is everybodys talent?


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

me i can fix anthing,im a fire sprinkler installer/plumber.i worked all my life working in new skyscrapers in nyc







.but just a plumber


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I can walk and chew gum at the same time. j/k


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow you got to be handy to have about


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I can draw cartoons, and crack my toes


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

i've been given several awards at muffdiving


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

im good at playing lacrosse...and apparently pissing people off :nod:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

DelusionalMind said:


> i've been given several awards at muffdiving


 wow, congrats


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am pretty good at keeping my room and car messy, and pretty much being scatterbrained about everything.

Oh yeah, I can crack my ankle like a million times.

I too am an award winning eater at the Y restaurant.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I too am an award winning eater at the Y restaurant.


Dont you mean the X restaurant?!









Ive mastered the art of procrastination!









But Im also good at dealing with power tools







as well as electrical stuff, ie: dimmer switches and stuff like that.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

im good at causing trouble on pfury


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ima guy.. i SHOULD get an award for pissing correctly... lift cover.. piss in hole.. replace cover..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> ima guy.. i SHOULD get an award for pissing correctly... lift cover.. piss in hole.. replace cover..


 I agree your women should give you an award because that is amazing


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

I CAN MAKE MY PENIS MOVE UP AND DOWN AND SIDE TO SIDE


----------



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

(I am a good rugby player, and a amazing fisherman


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

You guys are all a trip!!! LOL!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i can kiss lexilin


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> i can kiss lexilin


 LOL...you're just saying that cause of what I can do to a banana...LOL!!!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i'd bone her from the front back left and the right


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

dont worry, what ever you can do with it, i can do also. I can put it in the butttt.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> i'd bone her from the front back left and the right


 And your alarm clock goes off and you wake up from your VERY wet dream...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

hahah its ok i still have her

<---------


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> dont worry, what ever you can do with it, i can do also. I can put it in the butttt.


 Bobme, that's NOT what I meant! Jeez Louise, go back to one of my earlier posts!


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> hahah its ok i still have her
> 
> <---------


 Hmm...if only pics with a hole where the mouth is supposed to be could only talk...lol!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

but thats what i ment :smile: You want to use it on me?


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> but thats what i ment :smile: You want to use it on me?


 Bananas give me gas...I much prefer a good juicy apple! Hehe!!!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> JeFFLo said:
> 
> 
> > hahah its ok i still have her
> ...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > but thats what i ment :smile: You want to use it on me?
> ...


 ill eat your apple?


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 LOL...Bobme, you are something else!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thank sweetie


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> thank sweetie


 Girls don't have apples...we have cherries!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

And i want to pop yours.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> And i want to pop yours.


 Well Bobme, bananas generally tend to be too soft... and I need a fruit that not only is sweet and juicy but also able to fill me up with some gold old-fashioned vitamin C! LOL!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I leak proten in a white creamy gelly stuff.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> I leak proten in a white creamy gelly stuff.


 Then I'll pass...besides...every guy should know that they need to drink lots of pineapple juice...not bananas!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i drink about about a half gal. of pinapple juice a day.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

don't worry about Bobme he's gay


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LoL YuP


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > And i want to pop yours.
> ...


 well, bobme is a fruit so your set

im a good bullshitter and smartass :laugh: , its so much fun to get people flustered


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i can draw demented things


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

iam a damm good burger licker to and sh*t hot at counter strike (Rapier)
also i can roll like a king sh*t hot on skates big up to all the rollers out there also good rugby player and armwrestler. LOL


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

i can draw, play guitar, im pretty smart, and hopefully ill be a kickass football player in time

oh and i'm a motherfucking P.I.M.P! ...........:laugh: just jokin but i wish i was



> you're just saying that cause of what I can do to a banana...LOL!!!


LEXI!!!!!! you gotta stop makin my jaw drop!! honestly.....one day my boxers are gonna rip cause of what you say!!







:laugh:









hehe don't worry i'm not some weird 30 year old blad guy in some dark, dank room
i'm 14 so it's natural for me to hit on hot girls!!! hehe just joking

...............i love you!




























juuuusssst jokin


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

my god little punk JK hitting on a bird funnie stuff ANY WAY IS THE LEXI THAT PIC I DONT THINK SO


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

too bad it is!

and who you calling a punk?? haha


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

na dont belive it m8 carnt b i wanna she more pics if so


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I can make farting noises with my arm pit.......

That's about it, though.... :sad:

And Bobme: shouldn't you be popping zits, instead of cherries?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol judazzz

holy sh*t i just realized you avatar was itch and scratchy!!!

YESSSSSS!!!!!!!! another Simpsons fan!!!!sorry but i was brought up on the SImpsons thats my favorite show ever!!!! me my bro and cuz love the show!



> Well Bobme, bananas generally tend to be too soft... and I need a fruit that not only is sweet and juicy but also able to fill me up with some gold old-fashioned vitamin C! LOL!!!


i got a big hard cucumber!!!!!!!!!!



































lol joking!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WHitE*FaNG said:


> my god little punk JK hitting on a bird funnie stuff ANY WAY IS THE LEXI THAT PIC I DONT THINK SO


 pleased to tell you it is her


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

ok then i want pic plz (GOD DAMM I WANNA MARRIE HER )


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i can touch myself at night time and im good at football ive picked up a few MVP's in my time (every year that ive played) im a defensive nose tackle


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

i can also play video games like a champ


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hehe videogames WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! i cant believe i forgot to add that im awesome at video games!!'

oh and i know a lot about the simpsons


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

electrician,mig welder,industrial robotics tech


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the only talent i have is tripping over myself


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

ive been through all the leagues in counterstrike, and i can sleep for a long time after a night of drinking.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Innes said:


> WHitE*FaNG said:
> 
> 
> > my god little punk JK hitting on a bird funnie stuff ANY WAY IS THE LEXI THAT PIC I DONT THINK SO
> ...


 WAAAA HOOOOOO,







lol. ermm i can also make farting noises with arm pits, i have a talent of allways nearly breaking my big toes... lol ermm i can build computers and know lots bout them, i own on fps(first person shooter) games and ermm.... ermmm..... ermm... other stuff, and i got a rhom that will own you


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have the talent of making girls cry and punking on little boys.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> i can draw, play guitar, im pretty smart, and hopefully ill be a kickass football player in time
> 
> oh and i'm a motherfucking P.I.M.P! ...........:laugh: just jokin but i wish i was
> 
> ...


 You guys take things so literally! Well...not all of you, but some of you.


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

WHitE*FaNG said:


> my god little punk JK hitting on a bird funnie stuff ANY WAY IS THE LEXI THAT PIC I DONT THINK SO


 OMG...what will I do??? Another person who thinks that they matter in my life to doubt anything about me...get real!!!


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

Innes said:


> WHitE*FaNG said:
> 
> 
> > my god little punk JK hitting on a bird funnie stuff ANY WAY IS THE LEXI THAT PIC I DONT THINK SO
> ...


 Hehe...Innes knows...so someone here better recognize!!! Is it White Fang or White Dentures???...lol!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Lexi 
can I fly up to Las Vegas this weekend and meet you and take you too dinner..


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Lexi
> can I fly up to Las Vegas this weekend and meet you and take you too dinner..


 Well, I won't be in Vegas this weekend...busy with a weekend shoot. But at least Sin City will be there to keep you busy!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

/clear


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

LexiLin said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Lexi
> ...


Lexi, you should come to DC and let a real photographer help you out.









jk.. everyone has a dream, right?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Drew said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 that would be sweet


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

VERY MUCH SO.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

nah yo dont want no photgrapher!, YO WANA FILM MAKER! lol i got a nice video camera ! BO
lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > WHitE*FaNG said:
> ...


 lol nobody listens to me so it doesnt really matter what I say


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Lexilin, Dont worry you need a gay guy to treet you right, some one who knows what women want. Any time your in Reno, San Fran, Sac, Or vegas semi a call ill buy you dinner and take you to a race.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmm what can I do, other than try to breed piranhas???? Well I can play guitar pretty damn good.. I was in 2 heavy metal bands in the early 90's&#8230; I have played lead guitar for over 17 years now&#8230;. I like 3d animation&#8230; I am trying to make a 3d adventure game with 3d studio max and C++&#8230;&#8230; I am a quality engineer by trade, so naturally I am good at creating systems with documents for traceability, and repeatability&#8230;
My major is physics and my minor is computer programming&#8230; But far from being a nerd&#8230; In my other free time, I am drinking tons of beer, and remembering the old 80's speed, thrash, and heavy metal bands&#8230;
And for the muffdiving, I never got a chance for competition&#8230; My partners told me the competitors would never get a chance after my dive&#8230; LOL


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

Innes said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Awww...I listen! :smile:


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> Lexilin, Dont worry you need a gay guy to treet you right, some one who knows what women want. Any time your in Reno, San Fran, Sac, Or vegas semi a call ill buy you dinner and take you to a race.


 Umm...what does being gay have to do with having fun?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > LexiLin said:
> ...










Thanx









Oh and bobme is a "fun-boy"


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

I happen to know Bobme is all about entertainment! So I think he would be fun to bring along shopping with my girlfriends. You know, the usual shops...Fredericks of Hollywood, Victoria's Secret and The Gap! Hehe!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> I happen to know Bobme is all about entertainment! So I think he would be fun to bring along shopping with my girlfriends. You know, the usual shops...Fredericks of Hollywood, Victoria's Secret and The Gap! Hehe!!!


 Ill even try some things on.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

haha u wanna try things on hahaha


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

bobme said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to know Bobme is all about entertainment! So I think he would be fun to bring along shopping with my girlfriends. You know, the usual shops...Fredericks of Hollywood, Victoria's Secret and The Gap! Hehe!!!
> ...


 LOL!!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

PAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA, trust u bob


----------

